

PG Commander, a modern PostgreSQL client for Mac - falk
http://www.eggerapps.at/pgcommander/

======
cwisecarver
Why not write a driver for Sequel Pro that supports PostgreSQL? I'm not
hating, I'm just saying they're both open source. Sequel Pro is, according to
their roadmap, interested in supporting PostgreSQL and SQLite.

